# My first Model



## Maryak (Sep 15, 2008)

I obtained a set of plans for this engine in the UK some years ago.

The cost of castings was way beyond my budget and so the plans sat in folder of things to do before I die.

On my retirement I dug out the plans transferred them to CAD and after some minor mods to make things fit together went to the local foundry and they gave me lumps of scrap cast iron and sprues from castings.

The whole thing was hacked out from these and pieces of scrap steel and brass/bronze found in my, "I might need that one day," box.

Sorry no video, it runs very well on air at around 30 psi.

The cost of copper is again beyond my budget so a boiler is on the back burner, (accidental but appropriate pun).

I am turning my attention to a 3cc diesel and now its off to the scrap merchants for some aluminium for the crankcase.


----------



## Mcgyver (Sep 15, 2008)

Maryak, that looks like a fine bit of workmanship. Castings are so bloody expensive that we've got to innovate - making an engine from sprues, well one can't get much more innovative than that...way to go


----------



## steamer (Sep 15, 2008)

I like it! :bow:

Very well done!

Dave


----------



## seagar (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done,I cant wait to see your next engine
Regards Ian (seagar)


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations Maryak that's a very fine piece of recycling if ever there was. Very well done indeed. :bow:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Maryak (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everybody for you kind words about my re-cycled scrap.

I had some success this morning with 2nd hand aluminium bar so I have made a start on the IC crankcase, I will probably need some guidance with this as from what I have read the tolerances need to be much finer than a steam engine. If yawl never give it a go, yawl never never know.   

Thanks again guys for your encouragement.


----------



## wareagle (Sep 15, 2008)

Great looking engine there! You'd never guess it was made from scraps!

And congrats with your new project. If you never challenge yourself, then you won't learn!!


----------



## ksouers (Sep 15, 2008)

"Yawl"... hmmm.

Just don't sound the same with an Aussie accent  ;D

Nice engine Maryak. You'd never know it was born from scraps. Nice job.


----------



## tel (Sep 16, 2008)

That's cos you didn't say 'all y'awl'


----------

